
Why Are There No Democracies in the Middle East? - politicsexplain
https://medium.com/politics-explained/why-are-there-no-democracies-in-the-middle-east-1e3bbae2a62a
======
verdverm
[https://ourworldindata.org/democracy](https://ourworldindata.org/democracy)

